# جماعة محبة وفرح في لقاء نصف شهري للاخوة المعاقين في برطلة



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2019)

*جماعة محبة وفرح في لقاء نصف شهري للاخوة المعاقين في برطلة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برطلة - توفيق سعيد
 تجتمع في قاعة المركز الثقافي في كنيسة  ماركوركيس للسريان الكاثوليك في برطلة جماعة محبة وفرح في لقاء نصف شهري  للاخوة المعاقين عقليا ونفسيا تحت رعاية المرشد الروحي الراهب باسم الوكيل  ومسؤولة برطلة جوليانا جمال تقدم للاخوة فقرات مختلفة ( رياضة بدنية )  وصلوات ودروس تعليمية وفقرات ترفيهية وقراءات من الكتاب المقدس وترانيم  دينية وصلوات خاصة ومشاهد تمثيلية وتعليم الرسم. وتنتهي بغداء جماعي مشترك.  تأسست محبة وفرح في برطلة في 16 /10 /1992 ويتكون الكادر من ثمانية عشر  متطوعا ومتطوعة .


----------



## candy shop (27 أغسطس 2019)

حاجه تفرح بجد
شكرااااااااااااا باول 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2019)

candy shop قال:


> حاجه تفرح بجد
> شكرااااااااااااا باول
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​






*لا شكر على واجب*

*ممنون منكم لمشاركنكم الرائعة*
*ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم*
*دمتم بكل خير وود*


----------

